# HELP hunter safety ID #



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

So we are planning a trip to Colorado, with there application deadline being april 1st. Now I cannot find my hunter safety certificate anywhere.To get the dnr to send me a new certificate it is 7-10 days. Does anybody have any ideas on how I can just get the certificate # ? thats all I need for the application.somebody to call at the Dnr? would a license agent be able to look that info up? any help would be really really appreciated. Carl


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I have made plans to go to another state to go deer hunting and don't have my hunters safty card any more, how do I get a copy to buy a license in another state?







Question I have made plans to go to another state to go deer hunting and don't have my hunters safty card any more, how do I get a copy to buy a license in another state?







Answer You may obtain a duplicate card. Please refer to the link provided.

https://secure1.state.mi.us/dupcertrequest/

I don't know if this will help?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

trapstercarl said:


> So we are planning a trip to Colorado, with there application deadline being april 1st. Now I cannot find my hunter safety certificate anywhere.To get the dnr to send me a new certificate it is 7-10 days. Does anybody have any ideas on how I can just get the certificate # ? thats all I need for the application.somebody to call at the Dnr? would a license agent be able to look that info up? any help would be really really appreciated. Carl


PM sent.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Social Security number is what my son's is.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

My sister took the class with me, her # is her social security #. So chance's are probably pretty good that mine is my social? carl


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

They did use SS numbers for a few years although now whenever a replacement is requested and all new issued cards SS numbers are no longer used because of a change in the law about SS numbers about threee years ago. If you call the local District Office or the Hunter Safety Section in Lansing they should be able to tell you what the number was right on the phone.

With idenity theft anymore I would use caution about SS numbers even though some states don't have that law and SS number all all over the place.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

little more on this i have tried to get a duplicate card from the dnr and have been unable to due to being so long ago. took took the class in the early 80s
i have heard of a class where i can just take the test and not have to sit all day threw the lectures is this true? and where would i go for this?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Contact an instructor in your area.


----------



## huntsummbucks (Feb 4, 2004)

I took my class in 1980 and I just went to the dnr site where you type in your info and pay a small fee. They mail it to your house. It was a simple process but i cant recall if it was on the michigan.gov site or in the DNR licensing site. I googled it to find it. Hope this helped a little.


----------



## huntsummbucks (Feb 4, 2004)

The number to call is 517 373 3292


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> little more on this i have tried to get a duplicate card from the dnr and have been unable to due to being so long ago. took took the class in the early 80s
> i have heard of a class where i can just take the test and not have to sit all day threw the lectures is this true? and where would i go for this?


Go to a Operational Service Center (formaly District Offices) and Law Enforcement will give you an experienced hunters test if you qualify to take one. I would advise to call to make an appointment before just showing up to ensure someone from Law Division is there to administer the test.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

huntsummbucks said:


> I took my class in 1980 and I just went to the dnr site where you type in your info and pay a small fee. They mail it to your house. It was a simple process but i cant recall if it was on the michigan.gov site or in the DNR licensing site. I googled it to find it. Hope this helped a little.


Guess I shouldn't say this too loudly :shhh: but I had to request a replacement card just last year from the DNR. I specifically recalled that I took the class in 1972 in anticipation of turning 12 in a few months (Gawd I'm old :yikes so I could get my first small game license. I contacted the DNR, and within a month or so I had the replacement, and.....I didn't pay a dime


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

just ducky said:


> I didn't pay a dime


If someone did charge you for a replacement there would be something wrong because at the present time a replacement is suppose to be free.


----------

